
Facebook and Mobile: Teens can't live without em - far33d
http://gigaom.com/2007/05/23/facebook-mobile-teens-cant-live-without-em/
======
danw
_the first girl said she didnt think services needed to be combined_

This is something I found in my own research too. It appears most normal teen
users cant stand mashups. I was building a platform that converted between
sms, email, IM, facebook message so that you wouldn't have to check all your
messages in different clients and ran it past normal users. They hated it.
Users want communication mediums to stay seperate!

~~~
far33d
dan: thanks for telling me this. I was about to start on something similar
(mostly as a quick side project to learn some RSS parsing, etc)

~~~
danw
Well I could always be wrong. Perhaps I approached the problem in the wrong
way or pitched it at the wrong people. Orgoo appears to be making this work.

------
far33d
I wonder what this same conversation looks like in the suburbs of Connecticut,
rural Kansas, or inner-city Chicago. I'm sure these SV kids are savvier than
most (and richer), but this is still useful information.

